# SHENZHEN | China Resources Sungang Project | 198m | 196m x 2 | 170m | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://sz.crland.com.cn/details.aspx?cid=2661
http://www.crcsz.com/details.aspx?cid=2713


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By szcsjs


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow super awesome. A massive mixed-use project like this would be the pride of almost any city worldwide, but it's just dime a dozen in Shenzhen, just freakin awesome though


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-10 by szcsjs


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice cluster.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-25 by szcsjs


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-27 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-05 by 摩天圳










2019-09-29 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-28 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-08 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-15 by haizhuyuntian


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-19 by 280187250


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

I've found this updated render. The heights look different but I can't find any info
















China Resources’ Sungang MixC Market Hall By 10 Design - Rethinking The Future Awards (re-thinkingthefuture.com)


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Haieg said:


> posted on gaoloumi by
> 
> 摩天圳
> on 21st May 2021
> ...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-24 by ABELL


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Please change title to *198m, 196m x 2, 170m*













华润笋岗中心·万象华府_项目


目前，项目主体建筑已建设超60%以上，由中建三局负责施工，展示中心已经开放，项目T5栋商务公寓和T3/T4栋住宅已于2021年2月10日取得了预售许可证，主推建面约78㎡-140㎡的2-4房住宅及建面约…




www.sohu.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 19









城市天际线和网络数据概念 by CHITOU on 500px


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Please update this one to 2x204, 1x205


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

By ABELL
T/O. And please update the heights


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is still almost a skyscraper


----------

